# UV sterilizers



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Would a uv sterilizer have any effect on diseases like velvet, ick, hith and ect.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Being as I invented, patented and manufacture an internationally acclaimed duct cleaning system, I'm very aware of UV sterilizers for killing microbes, be it in the air or in water.

Personally, I think UV sterization is going "Too far."
There are things in both the air we breathe, the water we drink, and the water that fish and such live in that need certain microbes.

I see it like this.
Take a town that's heavily ridden with crime, and drop a bomb to destroy all life.
Sure, you're gonna kill the 'bad guys...' but you're also gonna kill everything else.

If you have the flu, you don't drink cyanide and kill yourself just to kill the influenza virus...

I say: "Just say 'no' to UV sterilization."


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What about for an example runing it say once or twice a week for a 12-24 hr periode as opposed to all the time?


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

Ja said:


> What about for an example runing it say once or twice a week for a 12-24 hr periode as opposed to all the time?


yeah uv for the tank is kinda like chemotherapy IMO


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

UV's wont kill the parasites such as ich or oodinium, but will break down oxidizers in the water column that can lower the fishes immune system improving the fishes chances of battling diseases.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> UV's wont kill the parasites such as ich or oodinium, but will break down oxidizers in the water column that can lower the fishes immune system improving the fishes chances of battling diseases.


So you approve of this method?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ja said:


> UV's wont kill the parasites such as ich or oodinium, but will break down oxidizers in the water column that can lower the fishes immune system improving the fishes chances of battling diseases.


So you approve of this method?
[/quote]

What the good doctor was saying... if I'm not overstepping my bounds, is that there are several pathogens that UV sterilization won't kill, and in addition to that, UV does negatively affect the fishs' immune system.
I'd say that's a pretty straightforward "Two thumbs enthusiastically down" for UV sterilization.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ja said:


> UV's wont kill the parasites such as ich or oodinium, but will break down oxidizers in the water column that can lower the fishes immune system improving the fishes chances of battling diseases.


So you approve of this method?
[/quote]

I personally have not used them but I do not see anything wrong having them. If something improves the fish's chances of battling disease I'm all for it.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with using a UV sterilizer. It has its place in the hobby but does not replace good husbandry. I've had one running on my tank 24/7 for years with no adverse effects on fish health. Depending on the wattage of the UV, flow through the unit, and age of the bulb, it can kill a number of waterborne algae, bacteria, parasite (including ich) and even certain viruses. I remember seeing a table at the AquaUV site that details the organisms that UV kills vs strength/flow. Keep in mind that your water is no where near being sterile even if you use a good UV sterilizer. All these things are a part of the system (on the tank walls, gravel, on the fish, in the filter, etc.) but a properly sized UV can help bring the number of "baddies" down so the fish's own immune system can defend against them. Also have to remember that many meds like antibiotics are denatured by UV light so you'll have to turn it off during treatment.

IMO, an enthusiastic "YES!" if you can afford it and remember to change out the bulb every 6 months to a year (depending on usage).


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

DonH said:


> There is nothing wrong with using a UV sterilizer. It has its place in the hobby but does not replace good husbandry. I've had one running on my tank 24/7 for years with no adverse effects on fish health. Depending on the wattage of the UV, flow through the unit, and age of the bulb, it can kill a number of waterborne algae, bacteria, parasite (including ich) and even certain viruses. I remember seeing a table at the AquaUV site that details the organisms that UV kills vs strength/flow. Keep in mind that your water is no where near being sterile even if you use a good UV sterilizer. All these things are a part of the system (on the tank walls, gravel, on the fish, in the filter, etc.) but a properly sized UV can help bring the number of "baddies" down so the fish's own immune system can defend against them. Also have to remember that many meds like antibiotics are denatured by UV light so you'll have to turn it off during treatment.
> 
> IMO, an enthusiastic "YES!" if you can afford it and remember to change out the bulb every 6 months to a year (depending on usage).


So it's a fact that it does kill ick? What about velvet?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It will kill ich, velvet and other free-swimming protozoa that passes through the unit (assuming that it's properly sized). Unfortunately, not all parasites will pass through the unit and therefore othere means are needed to treat it. That's why I like using salt as a first defense. It's compatible with a UV while other meds like malachite green are not.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry Ja'eh for misleading you. I thought you were talking about ich, velvet, hith on a fish. I should have been more detailed.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> UV's wont kill the parasites such as ich or oodinium, but will break down oxidizers in the water column that can lower the fishes immune system improving the fishes chances of battling diseases.


So you approve of this method?
[/quote]

I personally have not used them but I do not see anything wrong having them. If something improves the fish's chances of battling disease I'm all for it.
[/quote]

Oops... 
Looks like I mistranslated the doctor's advice.
That'll teach me not to try to speak for others!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> UV's wont kill the parasites such as ich or oodinium, but will break down oxidizers in the water column that can lower the fishes immune system improving the fishes chances of battling diseases.


So you approve of this method?
[/quote]

I personally have not used them but I do not see anything wrong having them. If something improves the fish's chances of battling disease I'm all for it.
[/quote]

Oops... 
Looks like I mistranslated the doctor's advice.
That'll teach me not to try to speak for others!
[/quote]

No worries guys I just appreciate everyone's input and efforts in trying help me with UV's and what effects it has on diseases in the water. Thanks again everybody!


----------

